# Cam Lean is a Monster :(



## achmos (Jul 10, 2015)

Bowyer, 

Not sure if you already done this. I read once that you should twist one side and untwist the other side. This will maximize contra force to the cam lean while maintaining ATA. 

Never tried it myself though as I am fortunate enough that my IE does not have cam lean. So far


----------



## BackroadBowyer (Oct 15, 2014)

Yes, it was the "untwisting" of the opposite side that I think make the one leg go limp on the post. I'm at a loss other than to try to sell the man a new bow if he wants one that's set up right.


----------

